# Homemade Creations >  Desk Set Fit for the US Army Infantry

## jjr2001

I made these after making the Cannon for the ROTC Cadre at Creighton University with artillery background.
Infantry guys like rifles way better than Cannon! 
This was a fun project with some research required. I want to use the "greatest battle implement ever devised" (General George S. Patton)
That is good since I did not find any ready made crossed M1 Garand rifles and I wanted these to be M1 Garands!

Off to the Turbocad program to set up the design and then on to CamBam for the G-code. Engraved the detail and then cut out 
the entire pair of crossed rifles from 1/8" solid brass. 

Mount is made from American Walnut and hand finished of course.

The pen holders were turned from solid brass with a tapered hole for the pens/pencils to stand at attention!
I put a little groove in the pen holders to give them the look of a cartridge case.

Again these will go to the two Cadre members at Creighton that have Infantry background.

----------

